# SUCHE : Namco Bandai Codes



## Sedna (3. Februar 2016)

Hallöchen erstmal 

Der Publisher Namco Bandai hat ne ziemlich coole Aktion:

Kauft man ein Spiel (physisch, nicht digital) ist in der Hülle eine kleine Karte mit einem Code darauf, um VIP Punkte zu sammeln.

Nicht alle sind so sammelwütig wie ich, aber ich... BRAUCHE diese Codes!

Deswegen eine ganz lieb gemeinte Frage: Hat wer solche Codes und braucht sie selbst nicht?

Wenn ihr sie wirklich nicht selbst haben möchtet, ich nehme sie sofort und gerne!

Ich wäre auch bereit, dafür n Euro oder so zu zahlen. Ich möchte mir nur nicht 1000mal das gleiche Spiel neu kaufen, nur um genug codes zu haben, und mir fehlen nicht einmal mehr viele...

Ich wäre ewig dankbar!
LG
Sedna


----------

